# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento

## RonaldMagic

Hola muchi gusto mi nombre es Ronald tengo 22 años de edad yy obtuve conocimiento de la magia a los 15 años a través de un curso en mi pueblo realizado por el @Mago_Alejandro vivo en bejuma estado Carabobo Venezuela!! Actualmente trabajo en Juan frío departamento villa del rosario Cúcuta colombia...soy mago aprendiz mi público han sido mis amigos y familiares...pues en estos momentos me encuentro en busca de personas "Magos" cercanos q quieran compartir sus experiencias como magos..EH leído libros de magia y dominó técnicas avanzadas, mi estilo favorito es la cartomagia no tengo vídeos de magia xq apenas me EH desocupado de tanto trabajos personales debido a la situación de mi país..sin embargo pronto realizare vídeos donde expondré mi calidad de mago..un saludo a todos (Y)

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Ronald =)

----------

